# miracle grow nutes



## afromage5000 (Jul 16, 2006)

i have some "MIracle Grow House Plant" its 8-7-6 is this any good? should i up the concentration?


----------



## skunk (Jul 16, 2006)

you on a touchy subject right there my friend not to many people in this forum like m.g too much.adding it once or twice wouldnt hurt but definatly dont double dose on it and dont continue using it for prolonged period.


----------



## afromage5000 (Jul 16, 2006)

why is that? Is it the brand in general? Or just this formula?


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 17, 2006)

miracle grow is missing a key nutrient (magnesium) and is harsh chemicals.
While it will grow marijuana, there are lots of better products.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 17, 2006)

*Whats up afromage5000. I use MG soil but as far as MG nutes go i wouldn't use them. You would be better off getting yourself some Fox Farm nutes off ebay or at a local store if you have one that carries them. *


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

i used mericle grow soil for my newborns and it worked great but its so light it dries out in maybe 12 hours.


----------

